# R34 GTR drifting



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi

Here are some pictures of my R34 GTR on a trackday with some lotus elise, exige, 240r, f40, gt2...

The tyres were slightly overheating:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks like a fun day...

...but despite what you want us to believe...you really can't tell us you recovered from this one?   LOL


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*^^^*

^^^ LOL, I was just thinking that too.
I want to see the pics right after that shot.

Looks like you had some fun.
Great photos too


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Awesome shots! All the cars look great, but of course I love the GTR shots.

Damn, your car is LOWWWWW...


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Isn´t it funny how a standard-ish R34 GT-R can look so good?! I must say I really look forward to when the snow has melted and I can take the car out for a spin!

Great pics, Maxi!

/P


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

How nice is that Lotus


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

awesome pics mate.....stunning cars!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Absolutely fantastic action shots - you look like you had a proper hoot!

Well done on using the car as intended - hipogtr would be proud, looking down from heaven at us.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

fantastic pics 

car looks very nice.


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Superb pics:smokin:


----------



## RobGalley (Jul 2, 2001)

superb pics and looks a superb track for taking photos, no blooming fencing in the way!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice mate


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for the comments:smokin: 

Dino, I did one spin there, maybe after that picture


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

:smokin:


----------



## Booker-33 (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice.........bet you ad a good day ....Car looks mint


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking good Maxi.  

Regards
Nito


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb pics, looks like a perfect skyline day. awesome


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Very very cool photos. Don't see R34s that sideways very often. :smokin: 

What track was it at?


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Dario. Should have already taught you were on this forum...  


@ + coco... :smokin:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic pictures - looks like a great day :smokin:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Some great pics there mate, Thanks for sharing them..


----------

